# To which generation do you belong?



## TheProcrastinatingMaster (Jun 4, 2012)

Not the greatest generation. :sad:


----------



## Praying Mantis (Nov 14, 2012)

Vampire said:


> Noooo you didn't get it. Which letter comes after Z? (if you tell me A I will kill you)


We're following Microsoft Excel. It's Generation AA!


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

The letters after Z are:
Yuzz
Wum
Um
Humph
Fuddle
Glikk
Nuh
Snee
Quan
Thnad
Spazz
Floob
Zatz
Jogg
Flunn
Itch
Yekk
Vroo
Hi!
(unnamed letter)
For the pictures, take a look at
On Beyond Zebra! - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia




Vampire said:


> Noooo you didn't get it. Which letter comes after Z? (if you tell me A I will kill you)


----------



## Nekomata (May 26, 2012)

Generation Y, it seems~ xD


----------



## ThatOneWeirdGuy (Nov 22, 2012)

fourtines said:


> This kind of foruming "as a hang-out community" is essentially a Gen Y phenomenon. Anyone who isn't Gen Y here who is older is exceptionally cool, and anyone who is younger is quite curious and/or ambitious.
> 
> :kitteh:


Gen Z starts at about 1994

There are a lot of 18-19 year olds here.


----------



## Obscure (May 20, 2013)

Monsieur Melancholy said:


> To be honest, I don't know Generation Z all that well. I'm new to the idea of not being the youngest generation on the block. They're too new for me to understand.
> 
> But if history says anything, I'll probably look down on them as a bunch of spoiled, braindead brats with an over-inflated sense of entitlement, and that all their pop culture tastes suck.


Ah! It's not only you, I'm closer to the generation Z more than you and I don't wanna get involved with them, it even concerns me, if some day, by mistake I'll make a generation Z O.O

Exactly.


----------



## Obscure (May 20, 2013)

Praying Mantis said:


> We're following Microsoft Excel. It's Generation AA!


Good one :wink:


----------



## Obscure (May 20, 2013)

walking tourist said:


> The letters after Z are:
> Yuzz
> Wum
> Um
> ...


Lololololol XD


----------



## Jennywocky (Aug 7, 2009)

fourtines said:


> This kind of foruming "as a hang-out community" is essentially a Gen Y phenomenon. Anyone who isn't Gen Y here who is older is exceptionally cool...


Flattery will get you, well... everywhere!


----------



## Hyphero (Jun 1, 2013)

I'm a *Generation Z* or post-millennial (*Generation Y* is sometimes called the Millennials) according to this forum.

If this is culture based, and not birth date based, I don't know.


----------



## angeleyes (Feb 20, 2013)

Monsieur Melancholy said:


> What will be the name of the generation that follows Generation Z? Generation A?


Omega? The Doom Generation?


----------



## Hyphero (Jun 1, 2013)

angeleyes said:


> Omega? The Doom Generation?


I'm pretty sure it is *Generation α* (Generation Alpha)


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy (Nov 16, 2012)




----------



## DeathRipper (Jan 23, 2013)

I voted Z, since I'm 1997, but I dunno how I identify myself, since my country is pretty underdeveloped and my parents didn't overdo the digital stuff (I got my first computer when I was 7 and I played minesweeper on it XD) I think I grew up as more of a Y. But I definitely want a Z forum, so I guess it doesn't matter.


----------



## Unfey (Apr 8, 2013)

Born in 1995, with a strong memory. Remember the 9/11 attacks, didn't get a phone till I was 15, didn't get a facebook until 2010, am not 'connected'. Am on the internet constantly, though, with a thorough understanding of technology. I don't feel any solidarity with people younger than me. I don't think I qualify as Gen Y, though. And I definitely am a part of that whole, "these kids'll be in debt for the rest of their lives and will never retire" deal. So I ticked Generation Z.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

TheProcrastinatingMaster said:


> Not the greatest generation. :sad:


Millennials: The Next Greatest Generation? | TIME.com


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

ThatOneWeirdGuy said:


> Gen Z starts at about 1994
> 
> There are a lot of 18-19 year olds here.


Yes, time is passing, my fellow Gen Y "pool boy" is in his 20s this year.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

Monsieur Melancholy said:


> But if history says anything, I'll probably look down on them as a bunch of spoiled, braindead brats with an over-inflated sense of entitlement, and that all their pop culture tastes suck.


But with this generation, it's actually true.


----------



## asewland (Mar 5, 2012)

fourtines said:


> But with this generation, it's actually true.


Couldn't the same be said for Gen Y or the Gen X or the Boomers (or any generation, really)? Honestly, I think it's a little unfair to judge an entire generation on their childhood actions (the first of Gen Z are just leaving their teens :dry


----------



## .17485 (Jan 12, 2011)

I'm Generation Y


----------



## Rainbowz (May 29, 2017)

Generation Z.

Wow, Baby Boomers and Gen X are really in the minority. :laughing:


----------

